# SoCal SQ comps



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello all,

Just finished talking with Todd Woodworth and was surprised to find out that there was an SQ comp this morning. If I would have known, I would have been there. Anyways, it looks like it's starting back up for the SoCal MECA boys this year. The next comp is going to be at Beach Autosound on June 18th. There will also be a new judge and she's a girl. That means us fellas will have to vacuum out our french fries and deodorize the interior.

Todd will post the details in the coming weeks.

See y'all in the lanes, gentlemen.

p.s. Well, damn... it looks like this stuff was posted a couple of days ago. Serves me right for not scrolling down.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Any idea how many cars competed in Riverside. I'm planning on coming down to Huntington Beach, which is a 10+ hour each way drive, just some idea of the level of competition and participation....


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Not sure who showed at Riverside, but Huntington Beach always had a bunch of guys show up. It's probably the In-and-Out next door that brings them in...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Not sure who showed at Riverside, but Huntington Beach always had a bunch of guys show up. It's probably the In-and-Out next door that brings them in...


In-N-Out


----------

